# Oil Rig medics?



## Emt512 (Jul 18, 2012)

I currently live in south central Texas and now a paramedic. Does anyone have any knowledge regarding job openings?, average pay rate expected?, experience On the job?  I've talked to many different people and have got conflicting information regarding job availability and pay. 
Just curious bc its an option if I can't get onto a county level provider, they seem like the only decent options around here and a private company is a last resort due to quality and pay rate in my area


----------



## shfd739 (Jul 19, 2012)

Where in south Texas are you? I know of one company that may be hiring but it requires multiple years of street experience first.


----------



## mycrofft (Jul 19, 2012)

I think we have had a few people post about this. Hint.


----------



## Emt512 (Jul 19, 2012)

Been in 911 Ems system since 2007, I stay just outside of north San antonio.. Btw to other post what does "hint" mean? Use search for old out of date posts?


----------



## STXmedic (Jul 19, 2012)

Bsb?


----------



## shfd739 (Jul 19, 2012)

Emt512 said:


> Been in 911 Ems system since 2007, I stay just outside of north San antonio.. Btw to other post what does "hint" mean? Use search for old out of date posts?



Try here for rig medic jobs :http://safetyms.com/site.php

Last I heard they couldnt find medics quick enough. I dont know the pay well enough to comment on it. 

I thought San Antonio had a few decent private services


----------



## Emt512 (Jul 19, 2012)

Not bsb. Worked all over ...bastrop county back in the day for a while and then set medic for fox films and other stuff. But Ive volunteered @ bsb and I take alot of the courses they offer ... Great place, great people, pay not so great.. Lol ...


----------



## FourPack (Jul 19, 2012)

shfd739 said:


> Try here for rig medic jobs safetymsdotcom
> 
> Last I heard they couldnt find medics quick enough. I dont know the pay well enough to comment on it.
> 
> I thought San Antonio had a few decent private services



Like the original poster, I'm new to the South Houston area and desparately need some guidance on securing work.  Right now, I'm taking an ECG class and am starting EMT-I classes at ACC in August.  (The reason I did the ECG was so I could hopefully get a job as a monitor tech to pay bills while I earned my EMT-I.)  

I'm also a BSN student who is close to finishing pre-reqs and am working on applying to UTH to begin clinicals 2013.  In the meantime, I would love an opportunity to get my foot into acute care.  My experience is limited -- I volunteered in a hospital ER for 6 mos and have 1 year nursing home experience as a CNA -- weak experience for an EMT, I know.

I've called the ambulance companies and have applied, but haven't been hired, yet.  I am willing to go to a firehouse/ems service, but can't afford to work for free.  (For now, I took a job as a waiter, but the pay has been about $300/wk and not want I want to be doing -- acute care!)

I checked out the safetyms website and notice they hire EMT-B, -I and paramedics though they're looking for petrochemical experience.  So I investigated Alvin Comm College's website for safety courses and found "PTAC 1308 Safety in Environmental Industry" course -- if this would help fill in the gap for experience, I could take this course only if you think it would help qualify me for a job in petrochemical industry?  (I'll have my EMT-I about the same time as I would finish this safety course.)

Helpful advice appreciated!  

Fourpack


----------



## mycrofft (Jul 20, 2012)

The prior posts are not necessarily out of date nor too old. It will save you time, if SEARCH works properly.
I'm not trying to be a newbie-hater, just pointing out something you probably have no means of knowing otherwise.


----------



## shfd739 (Jul 20, 2012)

I don't know what petro experience they are looking for. 

My medics have walked down the hall,switched divisions and were trained by SMS prior to field assignments. Might be worth calling the recruiter though.


----------



## FourPack (Jul 22, 2012)

Thanks for the advice -- I'll call the recruiter this week!

FourPack


----------



## nickhaps (Jul 23, 2012)

I've tried searching for other oil rig jobs in Cali, but haven't been able to find anything other than safetyms.  Anybody know of other places?  Thanks


----------



## pilotmedic (Jul 27, 2012)

Hello, I am a NREMTP with over 13 years experience in a high volume system. Class 1 firefighter, commercial pilot, Indiana graduate of police academy,

I am considering a oil rig job. ANy info would be great.

Thanks 
Mike


----------



## Tedmonds2 (Jul 30, 2012)

I live in So California near Los Angeles, I am looking for an oil rig or even overseas medic job. Got some info on here already but looking for more. Anyone currently hiring?


----------

